

At Singularity U., big brains meet the future - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-10314453-52.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
hughprime
Everything sounds great except the name. If it were called "Pete and Ray's
Awesome High-Tech Stuff Event" I'd think it was the greatest thing ever, but
the name "Singularity University" makes me want to sigh and/or giggle.

[edit: I really don't want to start a pro/anti-singularity argument, but even
if you _do_ think that the "singularity" is near, the stuff mentioned doesn't
seem to have much to do with it]

------
cwan
A decent overview of the curriculum from FT - "South Park meets Harvard
Business School":
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6886ab5c-8cdd-11de-a540-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6886ab5c-8cdd-11de-a540-00144feabdc0,dwp_uuid=fc1ed142-a0ec-11dd-82fd-000077b07658.html?ftcamp=rss)

